
Why Scrum Is the Wrong Way to Build Software - aard
https://medium.com/@ard_adam/why-scrum-is-the-wrong-way-to-build-software-99d8994409e5#.s38bah1s2
======
mywittyname
> 15\. Scrum ignores the fact that any task that has been done before in
> software does not need to be redone because it can be easily copied and
> reused. So, by definition, new software tasks are truly new territory and
> therefore very hard to estimate.

Wait, you want me to create a webpage that _didn 't exist before_. Sir, we are
truly in new territory here; there's no way I could ever give you a reasonable
estimation. It could be a day, could be a year! It's very hard to estimate
such a monumental task.

If you'd like, Github has a wonderful selection of pre-built webpages that we
could just copy and paste onto our site. Like this page for catpics2ascii.js.
I realize that it doesn't do what YOU think it should do, but I'm an ENGINEER
and you should trust me, I know what's best. WHY DO YOU TRY TO STIFLE MY
CREATIVITY?

Seriously though, I think we've all worked with this kind of developer before.
The know-it-all that can't get anything done and constantly bitches about all
the obstacles holding him back. In my experience, PO's listen to developers
much more than any one else. You just have to earn their trust by showing them
you can do good work.

~~~
meat_fist
I think painting the picture that the author is "this kind of dev" is just as
high-horsish as writing a blog post kicking and screaming about why scrum is
terrible. I've worked in both settings, sometimes POs are insanely
condescending and overbearing, sometimes they're great. Neither yours nor OPs
opinions are unanimous to the industry.

Plus, that's kinda the point of blogging. If you want to kick and scream, the
internet will totally let you.

------
vikascoder
Why <insert any philosophy> is a bad way to build software when you use it in
<insert a bad way/abuse of the philosophy>. SDLC procedures have to
interpreted correctly, their philosophy understood and its application to your
organization investigated (e.g. Is your scrum team really cross functional?,
can your work be divided into meaningful chunks? etc.). Agile practices are
hard to understand and grasp, even harder to implement in a clockwork fashion
unless you invest a huge amount of discipline and at the same time
flexibility.

Scrum is even harder to do correctly and there is no one size-fit all recipe
for it. Scrum should promote testing of features so better integration of a
test team inside a scrum cycle should be possible, it invokes good discussions
under pre-planning to come up with backlog tasks, Scrum master role is meant
to be transferable if the designated person is not available, Scrum also
focuses a lot on metrics and the idea is to gather that data, understand what
process improvements are needed and do the next Scrum incrementally better.

Now all of this may not work in your organization, something else will maybe.
It's not the fault of this particular SDLC.

------
digitalpacman
That's.. not scrum. Your first point isn't anywhere within scrum at all.
That's how people choose to treat it.

